# THE Kidderminster Killer and From Clee to Heaven. Want to be audacious?



## Philip Whiteman (3 Jun 2014)

Forget the clone Tesco-ised cycling events that now dominate the cycling calendar. Try these two audacious audaxes for a good day out. 

FROM CLEE TO HEAVEN audax is a 123km figure of 8 jaunt from North Worcestershire to the Blue Hills of Shropshire and back. A lovely rural route with a hill or two or three or....... Lovely on a summer's day. 

THE KIDDERMINSTER KILLER is a 215km endurance audax with a long pedigree, a hilly but spectacular route to Montgomeryshire and back. This event is a bit of legend in audax circles and has attracted a great number of riders, both internationally and locally, over 25 years. 3,750m of ascent provides a challenging day. Amongst audax circles, The Kidderminster Killer is infamous for its difficulty. 

ENTRY AND INFO: Details on all Beacon Audaxes at www.beaconrcc.org.uk/audax/index.html
FACEBOOK: www.facebook.com/groups/expressaudax/
VIDEO: 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRKlniBaocQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## SimonJKH (9 Jun 2014)

Great stuff. If it wasn't so far away I'd love to join the fun!


----------



## Philip Whiteman (1 Aug 2014)

Just 7 days left, before the entry system closes for this grand event.


----------



## TeeQue (1 Aug 2014)

I'm looking forward to it, it'll be my first (calendar) audax.


----------

